# Остеохондроз или хуже? Как лечить?



## СергейП (5 Дек 2022)

Здравствуйте! 
Сам регистрировался на форуме в 2017 из-за компрессионного перелома позвоночника, теперь проблемы у супруги. 
Ей 58 лет, работа офисная, раньше спина не болела.
В ноябре появилась сильная боль  в нижней части спины, в районе почек, больше с одной стороны. Сделала рентген, ниже приведу диагноз врача-рентгенолога.Почерк плохой, там где непонятно поставлю вопросы.  

"Поясничный отдел позвоночника.Выраженные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в виде уплотнения замыкательных пластин тел позвонков с формированием краевых костных разрастаний, более выраженных в нижних отделах( до 5-9 мм). Высота мпд? равна ...? Не исключаются узлы Шморля по нижним ЗП ? телам Th12    L1   L3.   В прямой проекции на уровне правого края ЗП ? тел  L2-L3 и L4-L5, L5-S ? 1    отмечается массивный синостоз? краевого костного разреза? разрастания ? на уровне L4.  Отмечается С-образная деформация   ПОП-дуга? влево? с ,,,,,? на уровне  L4.    Костно-травматические изменения не определяются. Заключение: выраженные дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения в поясничном отделе позвоночника(остеохондроз) с С образной деформацией позвоночного....?   Узлы Шморля тел Th 12, L1 и L3."         

Если нужно, сделаем снимок рентгена на фоне  лампы (там еле видно). Подскажите, пожалуйста, диагноз очень плохой, или  более-менее соответствует возрасту? ЛФК можно сейчас делать или подождать,когда уйдет обострение? Чем и как лучше лечить? Мукасад внутримышечно пойдет? Можно ли прогревать в бане?


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2022)

@СергейП, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## СергейП (6 Дек 2022)

Фото рентгена ... Надеюсь, специалисты ответят. Просто не знаю, к кому конкретно обращаться...


----------



## Ирина IZ (6 Дек 2022)

В баню однозначно нельзя в период обострения болей, это только ухудшит состояние. ЛФК, как мне объяснили в клинике Здравствуй (Беговая) проводится только в период ремиссии, когда нет болей или они минимальны. Иначе есть риск только навредить и усилить боли. В любом случае все должно быть под контролем реабилитолога. На самом деле нужно обратиться к врачам и уже они поставят точный диагноз, назначат лечение, физиолечение и другие процедуры, если они нужны.


----------



## СергейП (6 Дек 2022)

Ирина, спасибо про баню...
Про обращение к врачам - так я здесь к ним прежде всего и обращаюсь. В поликлинике с рентгеном супруга пошла к неврологу, та ей толком ничего сказала, не назначила, дала только комплекс ЛФК и назначила физиопроцедуры.


----------



## La murr (6 Дек 2022)

@СергейП, здравствуйте! 
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @AIR, @vbl15


----------



## AIR (6 Дек 2022)

День добрый.
При данной информации можно дать в основном общие советы.
Хорошо бы знать рост , вес, много ли приходится сидеть на работе. Если бы могли нарисовать хотя бы на картинке,  где болит нижняя часть спины, а с какой стороны "область почек"...  больше утром, вечером и т.д., тогда и ответить можно будет более полезно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2022)

СергейП написал(а):


> ... В ноябре появилась сильная боль  в нижней части спины, в районе почек, больше с одной стороны.


А почки - смотрели?
Анализы есть?


----------



## Ирина IZ (7 Дек 2022)

СергейП написал(а):


> Ирина, спасибо про баню...


Да не за что. Просто мифов ходит много и эта народная медицина иногда только вредит. Оказывается при болях вообще никогда и ничего нельзя греть, это только ухудшает состояние....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Дек 2022)

Ирина IZ написал(а):


> В баню однозначно нельзя в период обострения болей, это только ухудшит состояние.


А если мышечная боль?



Ирина IZ написал(а):


> ЛФК, как мне объяснили в клинике Здравствуй (Беговая) проводится только в период ремиссии, когда нет болей или они минимальны. Иначе есть риск только навредить и усилить боли.


А как же в реанимации, даже там есть ЛФК.
И какое ЛФК - лечебное восстановительное или тренировочное нельзя в остром периоде?
А разве  в лечебном ЛФК не стоит задача уменьшение боли улучшение подвижности не в пораженном сегменте,  а в здоровых чтобы они работали вместо больного.



Ирина IZ написал(а):


> В любом случае все должно быть под контролем реабилитолога.


Это правильно, или делать правильный уровень в соответствии с самоконтролем - до боли, но не через боль.



Ирина IZ написал(а):


> На самом деле нужно обратиться к врачам и уже они поставят точный диагноз, назначат лечение, физиолечение и другие процедуры, если они нужны.


Это точно.



СергейП написал(а):


> Ирина, спасибо про баню...
> Про обращение к врачам - так я здесь к ним прежде всего и обращаюсь. В поликлинике с рентгеном супруга пошла к неврологу, та ей толком ничего сказала, не назначила, дала только комплекс ЛФК и назначила физиопроцедуры.


У Вас нет диагноза, у Вас есть заключение по рентгену.
Но представьте что у Вас температура, Вам сделали рентген легких, там чисто, Вы удовлетворены, что у Вас нет пневмонии!
А на самом деле у Вас температура была из-за гепатита.

Вас врач смотрел? Не рентгенолог снимки, а врач осматривал Вас. 
С молоточком, с иголкой, с пальпацией, с поднимание ног, с хождение на пятках и носках, с оценкой подвижности в регионе, с оценкой боли в сегменте, в мышцах!


----------



## СергейП (7 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Постараюсь вставить рисунок с болевой точкой. Точка в 4-6 см от оси позвоночника, по горизонтали в самом узком месте талии. Вес 81кг, рост 166см.Работа сидячая- бухгалтер. Иногда ездит в банк. Невролог, посмотрев снимок подтвердила диагноз рентгенолога, назначила физиопроцедуры, мукосат и таблетки для расслабления мышцы( к сожалению, название не помнит, таблетки дома лежат). Анализы не делала по почкам,симптомов (часто в туалет и подобное) почечных болячек нет.Боль при движении в покое нет. В октябре в отпуске были в турпоездке, пришлось ей  с непривычки много ходить. Может, это дало толчок болезни?


----------



## СергейП (9 Дек 2022)

Неужели никто не ответит? Хотя бы по снимкам? Это "типичный" остеохондроз или какая-то "бяка" еще есть?
@Доктор Ступин, @AIR, @vbl15


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Дек 2022)

СергейП написал(а):


> Неужели никто не ответит? Хотя бы по снимкам? Это "типичный" остеохондроз или какая-то "бяка" еще есть?


Невозможно ответить на этот вопрос.
Для ответа надо понимание нет ли чего-то другого при обследовании, но Вы считаете, что:


> Анализы не делала по почкам,симптомов (часто в туалет и подобное) почечных болячек нет.Боль при движении в покое нет.


Приняли такое решение, значит, приняли.



> Постараюсь вставить рисунок с болевой точкой. Точка в 4-6 см от оси позвоночника, по горизонтали в самом узком месте талии. Вес 81кг, рост 166см.Работа сидячая- бухгалтер. Иногда ездит в банк.


Место боли не характерное для боли в пояснице.



> Невролог, посмотрев снимок подтвердила диагноз рентгенолога,


Диагноз ставит невролог, рентгенолог только описывает снимки, даже не знает, что и где болит.
Другой вопрос, что для постановки диагноза тут надо кроме неврологического осмотра и ортопедический осмотр, то есть понаклонять, подавить на мышцы и позвоночник, по почкам постучать - Пастернацкого, сами почки пропальпировать, может даже сделать УЗИ на опущение (нет описания в какой момент приходит боль, может это и не надо).
Только тогда можно определить от чего болит 

А так остается только ждать эффекта от лечения:



> назначила физиопроцедуры, мукосат и таблетки для расслабления мышцы( к сожалению, название не помнит, таблетки дома лежат).


Только ЛФК не вижу и обучения правильной организации рабочего места и времени.



> В октябре в отпуске были в турпоездке, пришлось ей с непривычки много ходить. Может, это дало толчок болезни?


Вполне могло, спина кривая, стельки наверняка не носит, гимнастику не делает - значит, запаса-резерва у организма нет, а те резервы, что давала молодость - уже кончились. В таких случаях даже работа может стать перегрузкой.

В общем, ждем результата лечения.


----------



## СергейП (9 Дек 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам большое! Попробую убедить супругу обследовать почки.


----------

